# Hand driven cycles?



## col (24 Mar 2009)

Does anyone know of hand driven cycles, for people who cant use their legs, my mate is interested who had a stroke some time ago as a way of fitness and weight control with his diet. thanks.


----------



## Tharg2007 (24 Mar 2009)

is that possible? how would you steer if your arms were in motion already?


----------



## Hilldodger (24 Mar 2009)

We have quite a few and might be selling some off in a month or so.

Check out Mission cycles - we also stock these.
http://www.missioncycles.co.uk/disd...=FIL:Category='Disabled'ORD:ABS:10KEY:198PAR:

Or, we have several on our fleet for people to hire/try before buying.

www.cyclemagic.org.uk


----------



## col (24 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that, Ill send him the link.


----------



## Will1985 (24 Mar 2009)

There's a handcyclist on yacf. I think the same chap went on bottlemsher's April ride last year.


----------



## Arch (25 Mar 2009)

There are links to various manufacturers on our Special Needs page too:

http://www.velovision.com/cgi-bin/show_comments.pl?storynum=559

Varna (a canadian company) are a maker who spring to mind, but there are Uk dealers for all sorts of stuff. 

Tharg - I always forget how some people never come across stuff I regard as pretty 'normal', having seen a lot of it in action. You simply steer with the crankset, which drives the front wheel - it takes about half a second to master. The upper body strength is where you'll struggle after a while - wheelchair users have already built that up...


----------



## spandex (25 Mar 2009)

For info about this sort of thing I would all was look at Velovision as my first port of call.


----------



## Arch (31 Mar 2009)

spandex said:


> For info about this sort of thing I would all was look at Velovision as my first port of call.



Bless you sweetie. Makes all my work rejigging the special needs page worthwhile.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Mar 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> is that possible? how would you steer if your arms were in motion already?


In 2006 I saw a group of riders go up over Fleet Moss on hand-cranked recumbents - damn impressive given that Fleet Moss is a very severe climb in the Yorkshire Dales!


----------



## spandex (31 Mar 2009)

Arch said:


> Bless you sweetie. Makes all my work rejigging the special needs page worthwhile.




Well it is true


----------

